# Survey of the Old Testament



## BGF (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm looking for a moderate to advanced lay level survey of the Old Testament. Any media is welcome as long as it follows a covenant theology hermeneutic. Any suggestions?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 6, 2017)

Brett, quick question, are you looking for more of an introduction that addresses matters like authorship, date, occasion, etc., or are you looking for more of a theological introduction? The volume that immediately springs to mind is the RTS-produced volume A Biblical-Theological Introduction to the Old Testament. I have read several chapters in here, and it is outstanding, and, of course, thoroughly covenantal.


----------



## Timotheos (Jun 6, 2017)

That looks good. The NT counterpart volume looks good too.

Question (hopefully not to derail this thread): Why did they choose to follow the canonical order of the Hebrew Bible rather than the order in the WCF?


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 6, 2017)

BGF said:


> I'm looking for a moderate to advanced lay level survey of the Old Testament. Any media is welcome as long as it follows a covenant theology hermeneutic. Any suggestions?


The one used in my OT course was Roland Kenneth Harrision Introduction to the OT, and was about 1500 pages. Great for background material and survey, probably would be the good to for the meaty issues involving the OT....


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 6, 2017)

Tim, their reasoning (from what I can recall) is that there are lots of canonical studies based on the order of the LXX and English Bibles. There are, however, few studies that ask questions about why the Hebrew canon order is different, and what that can teach us. Therefore, their volume intends to explore that possibility. There are some great insights along those lines.


----------



## BGF (Jun 6, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> Brett, quick question, are you looking for more of an introduction that addresses matters like authorship, date, occasion, etc., or are you looking for more of a theological introduction? The volume that immediately springs to mind is the RTS-produced volume A Biblical-Theological Introduction to the Old Testament. I have read several chapters in here, and it is outstanding, and, of course, thoroughly covenantal.



Rev. Keister, Ideally both. However, if I have to choose one it would be theological introduction. Most study bibles can give me the other information. Your recommendation looks like it will do nicely. Thanks.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 6, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> the RTS-produced volume A Biblical-Theological Introduction to the Old Testament.



Two excellent volumes. You'll be well-served by your studies in either.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2017)

Timotheos said:


> That looks good. The NT counterpart volume looks good too.
> 
> Question (hopefully not to derail this thread): Why did they choose to follow the canonical order of the Hebrew Bible rather than the order in the WCF?



It has to do with the movement of biblical theology and redemptive hsitory. It has been about ten years since I had classes with Prof Van Pelt, so I could be fuzzy on the details.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2017)

My favorite survey is Gleason Archer. He savages the Documentary Hypothesis. There are also a lot of cool pictures about ancient Ugaritic and stuff. He does hold to old earth and he is premill. Don't know if that is a deal-breaker.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 8, 2017)

I received an email this morning from BOT with a new OT survey volume by Allan Harman entitled _Learning About the Old Testament: A Biblical-Theological Introduction._

Looks like it'll probably be along roughly the same lines as the RTS volumes.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 8, 2017)

I found out Richard Hess has an OT Introduction out, he's a fine scholar!


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 8, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> My favorite survey is Gleason Archer. He savages the Documentary Hypothesis. There are also a lot of cool pictures about ancient Ugaritic and stuff. He does hold to old earth and he is premill. Don't know if that is a deal-breaker.


I have read through that book many times , and can also agree that is an excellent book to use for OT studies....


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 8, 2017)

Timotheos said:


> That looks good. The NT counterpart volume looks good too.



A recent review of the NT version from the PRS folks is attached.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> I received an email this morning from BOT with a new OT survey volume by Allan Harman entitled _Learning About the Old Testament: A Biblical-Theological Introduction._
> 
> Looks like it'll probably be along roughly the same lines as the RTS volumes.



I read Harman's two-volume commentary on the Book of Psalms for my devotions several years ago, and found it to be excellent. So, I would expect his OT survey volume to be good, as well.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 9, 2017)

bookslover said:


> I read Harman's two-volume commentary on the Book of Psalms for my devotions several years ago, and found it to be excellent. So, I would expect his OT survey volume to be good, as well.



Great! I'm not familiar with him, but since he's published by BOT, I was pretty confident in at least posting the link.


----------



## BGF (Jun 9, 2017)

Great suggestions and comments. I will certainly look into the options. My family (my sons, wife, parents and a sister) are meeting every other Lord's Day to go through a survey and I'm not thrilled with the material that we are currently using. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...FRyg0TdZKq9US_HOw&sig2=z2g1eNQtnYYFZ1srOHmkZg

It does have a video series which accompanies it, which is nice. But it certainly lacks the cohesiveness of the covenantal hermeneutic that so brilliantly displays the integrity of the OT with itself and the NT.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jun 9, 2017)

Don't forget EJ Young's Introduction to the Old Testament. It's weighted rather heavily on the Pentateuch, but still a lot of great work to be used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timotheos (Jun 9, 2017)

BGF said:


> Great suggestions and comments. I will certainly look into the options. My family (my sons, wife, parents and a sister) are meeting every other Lord's Day to go through a survey and I'm not thrilled with the material that we are currently using.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKv57J6LDUAhXK4CYKHYhhCk4QFghpMAA&url=https://www.amazon.com/Survey-Old-Testament-Second/dp/0310229030&usg=AFQjCNFEYp-F1TcmvFRyg0TdZKq9US_HOw&sig2=z2g1eNQtnYYFZ1srOHmkZg
> 
> It does have a video series which accompanies it, which is nice. But it certainly lacks the cohesiveness of the covenantal hermeneutic that so brilliantly displays the integrity of the OT with itself and the NT.


Hill and Walton is a fine OT intro. But it sounds like you are looking for a survey. Plus H&W seem to emphasize cohesion with the theme of God's presence and blessing. So you will not get the covenant structure you are looking for. But there are other Bib Theo themes you can use to frame the Scriptures.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 12, 2017)

My wife and I homeschool our children. At our annual practicum today, I noticed this volume in the book shop: https://www.amazon.com/Testament-Authors-Really-Cared-About/dp/0825425913

It looks like it may be a helpful work. May have to save up for a copy.


----------

